# Colocrossing single homed nLayer in LAX?



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

To those of you with Colocrossing as a provider or upstream in Los Angeles (LAX) ----

Are you seeing any other providers than nLayer for outgoing packets?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 12, 2013)

They do something like this in SJC.

In SJC they have some transit with EGI for failover I think but the rest is nlayer.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 12, 2013)

I got one or two out via Level3 or Tinet, vast majority of it seems to be nLayer though


----------



## Mun (Aug 12, 2013)

Is there a way to test via an IP?

web1-ca-us.munroenet.com should be on CC in LA.

Mun


----------



## imperio (Aug 12, 2013)

I have both quadranet and colocrossing via quadranet locations and see nlayer + vw fiber+ tinet + pccw and some peerings for colocrossing.I do not notice much difference.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 12, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> I got one or two out via Level3 or Tinet, vast majority of it seems to be nLayer though


They aren't single-homed in this case. It's Tinet.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2013)

Call me lazy, Tinet.. Barf!

Do they have nLayer in LA directly or is it just Tinet directly and that's how nLayer ends up in the mix?


----------



## imperio (Aug 12, 2013)

AS36352 recheable via Nlayer via quadranet.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Call me lazy, Tinet.. Barf!
> 
> 
> Do they have nLayer in LA directly or is it just Tinet directly and that's how nLayer ends up in the mix?


Itse mostly Quadranet. Their own nlayer is mostly backup. But Quadranet is quite good to Asia.


----------

